# Service dog certification



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

I asked this on another list for a friend who has trained her own dog to pick things up for her and do some other tasks but nobody seems to have the answer or at least wants to answer. I told her I would post the question on another list. Since I know Anne Vaini is on the list I am hoping she reads this. 

How does one go about certifying a service dog if you are raising it for yourself and it is not a foster for one of the recognized programs? 

A Cesar Millan espisode had a lady and her psychiatric service dog (wannabe) in it once. At the end of the episode the dog was tested and certified for his last test, the public access test. I am just curious. I had trained Max to pick up things for my mother who had MS. There were some times that having a service dog around could have made my mother more confident in her abilities to go out in the earlier days of her MS. She and Max have been gone for several years, but I'm sure there are lots of people who could benefit from a service dog that could be trained and certified by a qualified independent person outside of the "normal" groups that provide service dogs for people.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not Anne, but I'm sure she will respond soon.

To my knowledge, a service dog does not have to have any sort of formal certification from any group or organization. As long as the dog is performing a duty to the owner and is trained well enough to behave in public and not be dangerous to others, then it is fine. 

You can get a service dog vest for the dog to wear, online.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

My friend does not want to abuse the system and just buy a "service dog" vest. It would dishonour the trained dogs and service organizations that make their living by providing/fostering/training dogs to be someone's helpful companion.

She would like information on how to qualify her dog as a service dog with some sort of appropriate paperwork so she would have evidence justifying her ability/right to bring the dog on a plane, in a restaurant, etc.

The dog just passed with flying colours her CGC and the TT.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kristen is correct. 

Go to Delta Society to find a list of trainers - some will certify a dog they have not trained. You can expect to perform a Canine Good Citizen (or equivalent) and a version of the ADI Public Access Standard, as well as some might ask for a log of training hours (looking for 120 hrs) and/or demonstration of, or video of, the dog performing at least one physical task.

There are quite a few independent trainers out there that train service dogs. I am one ofhem. I have my own certification program. I wil test a dog I have not trained - but none of the solely owner-trained dogs have passed. One was close...

Hope that helps!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Regarding documentation:
She needs a letter from her primary physician establishing her as disabled (unless she has otherwise been established as disabled) AND recommedning the use of a service dog.

Then she needs a document that states what symptoms the dog has been trained tasks to mitigate and what those tasks are.

She needs a way to document the training time that has been spent. 

Laws for "in-training" service dogs vary state-to-state. Check yours. Once you consider the dog to be a service dog and believe you can support your case in court if there is ever an issue, then go for it!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Whoops - are you in Canada? That's really different. Geoff is the one to tak to about that. Certification is required in Canada, and very difficult for and owner-trained dog to accomplish.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

I am in Canada but my friend lives in the States. Thanks for the information Anne.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Melissa,

Have your friend check out the services provided at http://www.goldstar-germanshepherds.com/

This site might just answer all her questions.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I have trained several service dogs and in the state I reside in it is only required for the dog to acquire a CGC/TDI certificate. There is no real certification the dog must go through like the public access test you saw on Dog Whisperer. They do range from state to state. I agree with Anne though, there are usually places that will certify dogs they don't train but I would recommend going to them to find out what is required to pass so that your friend may get some extra assistance in accomplishing things she may have trouble with. Also touch on some areas that they feel the dog may not perform strongly. Good luck and let me know how this works for your friend.


----------

